# STOP PRESS. THE NEW FORTIS FLIEGER PROFESSIONAL



## jbbusybee

A sneak peek at the brand new Fortis Flieger Professional.... more details very very soon.


----------



## Michael 808

Wow, look at that crown, I'm serious, if the rest of the watch is as nice, it should be something very special...


----------



## jlipeles

That three-hander looks really nice but that chrono... oh boy. Been looking at the current Fortis Flieger chronos but now I'll have to wait. I'm definitely looking forward to more info and pics of the chrono.


----------



## ccm123

Very nice!


----------



## TCRooster

I am really liking the three-hand model! That design does indeed say "Professional" on many levels. I am looking forward to more info as it becomes available.


----------



## Mediocre

Exciting, this could be worth watching!


----------



## gatorguy959

Love it. Wish they would reissue the old Cosmonauts line.


----------



## Stonechild

Looks nice, can't wait to see the full review. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiZARD7




----------



## acadian

Beautiful - love the looks of that watch. Also cannot wait to start seeing reviews about it.


----------



## jbbusybee

First examples received and they are a winner!!

Hope you enjoy my video.


----------



## tsteph12

Wonderfully informative video. Thank you. Love the new look of the three hand version and may be purchasing on bracelet.


----------



## jbbusybee

tsteph12 said:


> Wonderfully informative video. Thank you. Love the new look of the three hand version and may be purchasing on bracelet.


Thanks for the kind words it's a great watch, just right in so many respects, I have seen the bracelet, though don't have any pics yet, it it is polished and brushed, think I'm about to succumb too!

Don't forget to message me for the WUS code.


----------



## jbbusybee

By popular request, the new Flieger Pro on UK made Phoenix Nato......


----------



## kiwi.bloke

Screw down crown?


----------



## jbbusybee

kiwi.bloke said:


> Screw down crown?


No, but it's still 100m water resistant.

Even the 200m WR Fortis no longer have a screw down crown.

We are the Authorised UK Service centre for Fortis and they have no problem passing our WR and pressure tests.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

The definitive of professional looking pilot watch


----------



## husonfirst

Nice review. The chronograph looks sharp. I like the raised numbers. The case appears to be smaller than past Fortis chronos, which is good for me. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## tsteph12

Great wrist shot. What a Cracker!


----------



## commanche

Stunning! Please post more wristshots! Thanks!


----------



## omeglycine

Looks great. I appreciate Fortis' take on the flieger uhr.


----------



## Precise

Price of each?

Weight of each?

Availability of each?

Thank you


----------



## 74notserpp

Prices are on the page and cooper website
www.pageandcooper.com

Chrono 1750 pounds
Day date 920 pounds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbbusybee

Precise said:


> Price of each?
> 
> Weight of each?
> 
> Availability of each?
> 
> Thank you


In stock now though it has been one of our fastest selling watches ever, message me if you would like further details.

https://www.pageandcooper.com/fortis-aviatis-flieger-pro-1644/

https://www.pageandcooper.com/fortis-aviatis-flieger-pro-chronograph-1648/


----------



## actorius

Any chance of photos with the bracelet on? Especially of the day date one...


----------



## jbbusybee

Remember those prices include UK tax.


----------



## tsteph12

Would love to see photos of the day-date on bracelet.


----------



## AspiringEnthusiast

I went in to an AD recently and they had sent literally their entire stock back in order to get new ones. They don't look remarkably different, mind you, but these are pretty beautiful. Can't wait to see them in the flesh.


----------



## tsteph12

AspiringEnthusiast said:


> I went in to an AD recently and they had sent literally their entire stock back in order to get new ones. They don't look remarkably different, mind you, but these are pretty beautiful. Can't wait to see them in the flesh.


These new models sure are stunning. The closest AD to me is in Thousand Oaks and am planning the stop by to see first hand when in stock.


----------



## jbbusybee

Just in the Fortis Flieger Pro on the new bracelet.


----------



## 74notserpp

The bracelet looks like a quality piece. Are there any new fortis nato style strap options as well?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## m-user

Seriously thinking about the Chronograph, beautiful looking watch. Am I able to spec this with a Performance Leather Strap?


----------



## ahsan

I need help!

Guys which looks better the cockpit two or the fortis flieger pro?


----------



## wkw

ahsan said:


> I need help!
> 
> Guys which looks better the cockpit two or the fortis flieger pro?
> View attachment 8314418
> View attachment 8314426


My vote would be Flieger Pro !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExplorerK

Does anyone know the lug to lug distance on the day-date flieger pro?

Thanks!


----------



## bentelus

ExplorerK said:


> Does anyone know the lug to lug distance on the day-date flieger pro?
> 
> Thanks!


Dear ExplorerK,

the lug to lug distance on the Flieger Professional Day-Date is 48mm.
If you need more information please don`t hesitate to ask our north american distributor on watchbuys.com.

Best regards,
Bentelus


----------



## bentelus

Hi ExplorerK,

if you are not from US or Canada you can find our other local distributors on our website with the storefinder.
Best regards,
Bentelus


----------



## ExplorerK

Thanks for your help bentelus!

Since you have inside access, why not show us many many photos of those amazing flieger watches? ;-)


----------



## russellgfrost

Very cool BUT, I'll be honest, I think the original Fortis Flieger is one of the all time classics. It works at every level. The design is solid, it's built well, it's legible and it offers something fewer and fewer watches do these days, excellent value for cost.


----------



## FeltZ4

Do these watches meet COSC specs?


----------



## FeltZ4

Hmm. No response in days. Must be talking to..writing to myself. Off to google.


----------



## bentelus

Hi, of course I can...I fyou are on Instagram just follow my account: @bentelus
Best
Andreas


----------



## bentelus

HI russellgfrost,
I can understand your doubts. At the end of the day it is question of personal taste but in terms of value for money the new Flieger Professional watches are 100% more value for money. I just want to list up the features it has now compared to the classic one (which still is a great watch): display back to see the movement, bi-finished case, raised markers and numerals, double AR-Coating & a highly detailed dial. If you put all these things on the classic version it would probably will extend the price for the new 2016 Flieger Pro.
Best,
Bentelus


----------



## bentelus

Hi FeltZ4,
sorry for the delay. Only our Alaem watches are COSC certified but I ensure...It is also doing its job;-)

Best,
Andreas


----------



## WineCape

bentelus said:


> Hi FeltZ4,
> sorry for the delay. Only our Alaem watches are COSC certified but I ensure...It is also doing its job;-)
> 
> Best,
> Andreas


Hello bentelus/andreas

I have the opportunity to view/buy a Flieg Chrono Pro (705 serial number) Fortis watch in in near future but am concerned it might be a Fake. What should I look for to decide if it's authentic?

Regards


----------



## OmegaDP

I am deciding which of the two to get. I really like the Look of the Fleiger Professional. The sweeping Orange second hand has always interested me. The Chrono is not actually that much more money and is a little larger at 43mm versus 41. Has anyone pulled the trigger on either of these watches. Having not seen one in person, are they as stunning as they look?


----------



## jwong766

I'm having a difficult time deciding between the Flieger Pro Chrono and the Classic Cosmonaut Ceramic PM...


----------



## roy75

WOW!!! Just love it. A true pilot's watch!


----------



## BMWE46

You guys are killing me here. Well, mostly just killing my wallet. I just got a B42 with white dial and it came down between that and the 3 hand Flieger Pro. Now I'm thinking I may just have to go ahead and order the Flieger on leather as well. ill just have to consider myself at my limit for watches for this year and take the rest of the year to figure out what will be next. Gives me lots of time to ponder the next decision.


----------



## Watchyman

jbbusybee said:


> A sneak peek at the brand new Fortis Flieger Professional.... more details very very soon.
> 
> View attachment 6755026


Is this the new crown design for every single Fortis? I really like this new flieger chrono but will wait for a white dialed B42 chrono with the updated crown design.

Sent from the Iron Throne using Westerosi ravens


----------



## ccpeabody

Definitely my favourite Fortis right now.


----------



## Bird-man

ahsan said:


> I need help!
> 
> Guys which looks better the cockpit two or the fortis flieger pro?
> View attachment 8314418
> View attachment 8314426


I'm also on the fence between these two models. Which way to go...I don't know!


----------



## Gopher

Both are nice-looking, but I prefer the one on the left...or you can always get both!


----------



## Ginseng108

I like my Flieger Pro. The crown is very well done. Everything about the watch head, including the gorgeous dial is top notch. I'm let down only by the flimsy clasp and bracelet, which is frankly not up to the standard for a $900 watch.


----------



## xc68000

Thats odd, I don't own a fortis (yet - I want a Flieger Pro like the one you have) but all the reviews always rave about how well the fortis ss bracelets are and how they use screws vs spring bars etc.. Not that I don't believe you, just wondering if these latest models took a dip in quality.


----------



## xc68000

Coming back to clarify this as I've just received my fortis flieger pro with SS bracelet. Where do I start? End links are poorly machined - noticeable ridges where they should be flush with the lugs. Totally unfinished on the bottom with 1mm extra material sticking through (ok you don't see this but what a crap level of finishing on a watch that retails for over 2k - wouldn't be acceptable on a $200 watch). The bracelet itself is insulting - way too light and thin as described above. Two of my link screws are stripped (no I didn't over torque them) I suspect cheap material that is too soft. The clasp is cheap and loose and literally rattles when I shake my wrist. Watch itself is as good looking and well finished. Great lume and AR coating - exactly what I expected. Can only recommend that you not get the SS bracelet version.


----------



## cmann_97

xc68000 said:


> Coming back to clarify this as I've just received my fortis flieger pro with SS bracelet. Where do I start? End links are poorly machined - noticeable ridges where they should be flush with the lugs. Totally unfinished on the bottom with 1mm extra material sticking through (ok you don't see this but what a crap level of finishing on a watch that retails for over 2k - wouldn't be acceptable on a $200 watch). The bracelet itself is insulting - way too light and thin as described above. Two of my link screws are stripped (no I didn't over torque them) I suspect cheap material that is too soft. The clasp is cheap and loose and literally rattles when I shake my wrist. Watch itself is as good looking and well finished. Great lume and AR coating - exactly what I expected. Can only recommend that you not get the SS bracelet version.


Just bought one , totally agree on the bracelet. The watch is amazing though!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## heythere50

Love the look of the flieger pro but concerned it will wear too large for my 6.5 inch wrist. My favorite size is 38mm. Any thoughts?


----------



## RegularStormy

I have the same question as above (I have small wrists too) , but am also wondering about the crown. Does it dig into the wrist?

Is the dial very reflective or is it more matt? Some pictures make it look slightly sunburst. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BEEG

The watch wears pretty nearly for it's size, but the dial is definitely reflective...if you are after a smaller and non-reflective flieger from Fortis you can take a look at the previous version or check out the Flieger Classic - it's thin 40mm with a mat dial.


----------



## Gerrard8

The AR coating of Fortis 2016 version flieger pro is simply the best among all flieger watches I have owned. I have and have owned Muhle, Damasko and Stowa. I also compared the Fortis AR coating with IWC Mark, I do not think IWC coating is better. 
Fortis 2016 flieger big crown is very nice done, I do not think it digs into wrist. Normally I wear 40 mm watches, and wrist size is around 6.75.


----------



## RegularStormy

Thanks for the answers guys. I'm looking to go smaller than what I have now, which are bigger divers. I'm tired of the way my mm300, sumo, pelagos fit. My citizen bn0000 fits great with its 46mm lug to lug size. 

This fleiger looks great. I like the day/date. I'm getting excited about this watch. 

Several sources have said that the lug to lug distance on this is 48, but the video above said 46.something... which is it? (watch lugs only, i don't care about the bracelet)

Are the sides of the numerals polished? 

How is the lume? I like to read the time at night. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Too many words, too few photos.

Just for reference and comparison, my (nearly) 20 year old Fortis Flieger Professional:


----------



## cmann_97

Here is a recent pic









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke B

MHe225 said:


> Too many words, too few photos.
> 
> Just for reference and comparison, my (nearly) 20 year old Fortis Flieger Professional:
> 
> View attachment 13020943


Excellent condition, wow!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morganraid

Just bought one of these after pining after it for quite some time. Excited to show it off once it shows up at my door!


----------

